# October Rescue Dogs from HRI



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are some new dogs from HRI, check out the website, www.havaneserescue.com to learn more details. Go to available dogs and foster dogs.

Deedee is being fostered in Southern California.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*another cutie*

This little guy was obviously from a good home...he got lost and terribly matted. He is trained and is a love bug. When his coat grows out, what a beauty he will be. Now we get to see what our dogs look like with out much coat...meet Marley! He is in Southern California.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*two other dogs in rescue waiting for a furever home...*

How about cutie Cosmo...or adorable Pepper? Lovebugs both!

Pepper is the black dog and Cosmo is the silver and white! Please check out the HRI site today. They keep coming in fast and cuter than ever. The dogs that seem to be losing homes more lately are loved and cared for dogs who have lost homes many times...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! What cuties they are! Cosmo reminds me of my Rufus.


----------

